# Muzzleloader



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Got finished with a meeting early today in Greensboro and dropped in Gander Mountain. Headed for the gun section to get a stock cartridge holder for my son's new gun. Looked at the muzzleloader rack and saw a CVA Buckhorn for $149.99. My son is in need of a muzzleloader. I called him and asked him if he wanted me to get it. He said sure. I figured any 13 year old would have said yes. I told the salesman I wanted one and he went to the back. He came back and said he only had the display left. I said well knock a few bucks off and I will take it. He said if anything is wrong with it I will.

We looked the gun over good and found the back sight fiber optic missing. He had the box and I asked where the breech plug tool was?? It was missing. So was the allen wrench. I said I can't pay top $ for this gun missing everything. He called the manager. The manager said to just get the tools off the shelf and put it in there for no charge. They were out. He looked the gun up on the computer and said look here. He said they paid $113 for it new and he had to make a $ so I could have it for $114. So I took it. I have another CVA and have 2 breech plug wrenches and a allen wrench. Picked up some bases and 2 stock cartridge holders. Walked out with all that for less than $145. I have been planning to buy him this very gun for a while but figured I would wait until closer to season. 

Came home popped a cap in the gun. Tore it all apart and cleaned it. Put more grease on the plug and then mounted the rings and bases. Put a scope on it and handed it to my son. He is happy as a puppy with 2 peters. He wants to shoot it tomorrow. Now I have to put him off for a few months. 

I hope it is a decent first muzzleloader. I would hunt with it. I told him if he did not like it I would swap him mine for his. He said no he wanted to keep the new one. Mine is a nickle plated CVA Hunter Bolt Magnum. 

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The Buckhorn is GREAT gun for the price. Ya made out well and your son will enjoy it.


----------

